# Very Cute Pug



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

My sister sent me this video - I hope the link works - The pug is adorable and well-loved. They explain about him at the end


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a touching story about that bouncing, flouncing, happy Pug who has THE BEST FAMILY imaginable!! I applaud them for giving him such a wonderful life, and not putting him through a high risk procedure to "fix" what he doesn't know is "broken." Very inspiring!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Adorable. Pugs are my favorite after poodles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

